# 2 seitiges Bild in Freehand 11



## wasserwerk (23. August 2003)

Tagchen ,

mache mich gerade mit freehand mx vertraut, hammer programm, kleines problem momentan: wie schaffe ich es ein bild das sich über 2 gegenüberliegende seiten erstreckt, zu positionieren, da die selbst seiten in der preview nicht direkt nebeneinander liegen, wie in coreldraw 11, bleibt mir bislang nur die Idee das Bild zu slicen und zu setzten und bangen dass beim druck nix schief geht, muß doch aber bestimmt auch anders gehen, bin um jeden Tipp dankbar, thanx


----------



## swampdragon (24. August 2003)

Also in Freehand10 hat man die Möglichkeit im Dokumenteninspektor die zweite Seite per Drag&Drop an die erste Seite bündig anzudocken. Einfach in dem Fenster im Dokumenteninspektor in dem er die beiden Seiten anzeigt. Ist dafür gedacht, falls man z.B. mal einen Faltkarton entwerfen will. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in der neuen Version geändert wurde. (zweite Seite mit Mausklick aufnehmen und frei verschieben).

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## wasserwerk (24. August 2003)

*2 seitiges Bild in freehand mx*

yepp  einwandfrei, danke  Einfach in dem Karteireiter Document die Seiten, die  als icon sichtbar sind über drag and drop frei positionieren !


----------

